# Excel: Formelergebniss wird nicht angezeigt.



## HobbitMeister (18. August 2006)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem:

Ich hab hier eine (Summen)formel in einer Excel-Tabelle, die mit einer anderen Tabelle (die sich in einer anderen Datei befindet) verknüpft ist. 
Nur wird bei mir leider kein Ergebnis angezeigt, sondern 0

Witzigerweise bekomm ich das richtige Ergebnis in dem Fesnter angezeigt, das erscheint, wenn ich auf das fx Zeichen oben links neben der Bearbeitungszeile klicke. Nur in der Zelle selber bekomm ich immer nur null, ohne Fehlermeldung.

Ich kenn mich mit Excel nur wenig aus (die Formel hab ich aus einer anderen Tabelle herauskopiert und die Variablen so verändert, dass sie für diesen Zweck passt.) 

Bitte um flotte Hilfe.
Dankö.


----------



## bogus6 (18. August 2006)

Moin Moin,

Kannst Du bitte mal die Formel hier posten und nachschauen, wie die Zelle formatiert ist? Also, ob als Nummer, General, Text etc.


----------



## memphis76 (18. August 2006)

Also wird in der Zelle selber, in der das Ergebnis erscheinen soll, die richtige Formel wiedergegeben und über _fx_ auch das richtige Formelergebnis angezeigt ...

Tippe da ganz stark auf eine fehlerhafte Formatierung der Zelle. Geh mal bitte mit der rechten Maustaste auf die betreffende Zelle und dann mit _Zelle formatieren -> Reiter `Zahlen´_ und sage mal, wie die Zelle definiert ist.

Wüsste zwar aus dem Kopf jetzt nicht, warum dort `0´ herauskommt, aber man kann ja nie wissen. Die Formel ansich scheint ja richtig zu sein.

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## HobbitMeister (18. August 2006)

=SUMME(WENN(('M:\monitoringdaten\08_06\oö heute\[oon.xls]oon'!$H$2H$2000=1)*('M:\monitoringdaten\08_06\oö heute\[oon.xls]oon'!$E$2E$2000=41);'M:\monitoringdaten\08_06\oö heute\[oon.xls]oon'!$D$2D$2000))

Formatierung ist: benutzerdefiniert-> mm:ss,0

Also die Zeit in Minuten und Sekunden, genauso wie auch die Quelle.

In dem fx-Fenster steht dann unten Formelergebnis= 04:45,6 . Das Ergebnis stimmt.
bzw. weiter oben eine niedrige (0,00xx..) Zahl, die wahrscheinlich das Ergebnis nach einer standartisierten Umwandlung ist.

Edit: Achja, es steht nicht null da sondern 00:00,0 . Nur 0 war gestern, ohne Formatierung


----------



## bogus6 (18. August 2006)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ueberpruest Du die Reihe H auf  den Wert 1 und die Reihe E auf den Wert 41? Versuche gerade in der Formel selbst durchzusehen, da ich versuche, das bei mir nachzustellen.


----------



## HobbitMeister (18. August 2006)

bogus6 am 18.08.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ueberpruest Du die Reihe H auf  den Wert 1 und die Reihe E auf den Wert 41? Versuche gerade in der Formel selbst durchzusehen, da ich versuche, das bei mir nachzustellen.



Stimmt und die Zeiten der Reihe D, bei denen in der gleichen Zeile H=1 und E=41 sind soll er zusammenzählen.


----------



## bogus6 (18. August 2006)

Sind die Zellen der Spalten H und E als normale Nummern / Zahlen definiert?


----------



## Gunter (18. August 2006)

bitte vielmals um verzeihung für kurzes off-topic:

oö-heute? auch ein oberösterreicher? grüße aus der nähe von eferding   

so, weiter im text...


----------



## HobbitMeister (18. August 2006)

Gunter am 18.08.2006 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> grüße aus der nähe von eferding


Grüße aus Linz zurück 

Bin jetzt wieder zuhause, d.h. das Problem wird am Montag weiterbehandelt. Danke erstmal für die Hilfe und die Mühe. 
Die Formatierung in Spalte H könnte tatsächlich die Lösung sein...


----------



## bogus6 (18. August 2006)

Dir seih verziehen, Gunter 

Probier mal folgende Formel aus:

*=SUMPRODUCT(('M:\monitoringdaten\08_06\oö heute\[oon.xls]oon'!$H$2H$2000=1)*(M:\monitoringdaten\08_06\oö heute\[oon.xls]oon'!$E$2E$2000=41),'M:\monitoringdaten\08_06\oö heute\[oon.xls]oon'!$D$2D$2000)*

Hab es mit SUMME und WENN auch nicht hinbekommen.

Bezueglich SUMPRODUCT: Ich benutze hier das englische Excel, kenne daher das deutschsprachige Excel nicht. Hab aber uebers Googeln was von SUMMENPRODUKT gefunden.

Zudem weiss ich nicht, ob in der deutschen Version ein Semikolon ( oder ein Komma (,) zwischen ..._$E$2000=41)_ und _'M:\monitoringdaten\08_06\oö heute\[oon.xls]oon'!$D$2D$2000)_ gehoert, in der englischen Version ist es jedenfalls ein Komma.

Viel Glueck.

_Nachtrag: Habe dies selbstverstaendlich bei mir probiert, auch wo die Quelldaten in einer anderen Datei waren und das Endergebnis von SUMPRODUCT in einer seperaten Datei angezeigt wurde - hat ohne Probleme funktioniert und ganz leicht erweiterungsfaehig._


----------



## mc-nos (18. August 2006)

HobbitMeister am 18.08.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> =SUMME(WENN(('M:\monitoringdaten\08_06\oö heute\[oon.xls]oon'!$H$2H$2000=1)*('M:\monitoringdaten\08_06\oö heute\[oon.xls]oon'!$E$2E$2000=41);'M:\monitoringdaten\08_06\oö heute\[oon.xls]oon'!$D$2D$2000))



Edit: Da stand Blödsinn... 

Irren nicht ausgeschlossen...
Mc Nos

Edit: Alternativ könnte es sein, dass die Verknüpfungen in externe Dateien "manuel" aktualisiert werden müssen. Gibt irgendwo eine Einstellung...


----------



## HobbitMeister (23. August 2006)

Problem gelöst. Danke nochmal.

Die Lösung: Die Formeländerung muss mit strg+shift+enter bestätigt werden.
Weils als Matrixformel gedacht ist oder so.
Jedenfalls funktionierts


----------

